#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Fornecedores de Materias p/ cotações

## RafaelIpv7

Boa tarde,

Estou criando uma lista de fornecedores de todos os materiais utilizados numa rede de fibra ótica, desde o parafuso até OLT, 
e também de serviços como lançamento, fusões, etc. 
Está lista servirá para quando eu finalizar o projeto FTTx do meu cliente, eu repasse a lista de materiais e os dados do cliente para que vocês cotem os itens que vendem.

Deixem seu emails aqui, ou respondam este formulario https://goo.gl/forms/06SRh3TYfpAi6uQ62 .

Desde já agradeço.

----------

